# Tecumseh Illustrated Parts List TVXL220 10 H.P. engine



## dhoey33 (Dec 8, 2007)

Does anyone have an Illustrated Parts List for the Tecumseh engine model TVXL220. It's a 10 H.P. Vertical shaft, it's on a craftsman mower that I have. The Craftsman model number for this engine is 143.536012. Thank you for any help.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Go to http://www3.sears.com and type in 143.536012 were it ask for model #. There will be parts lists and diagrams for you engine.
OR
http://www.outdoordistributors.com/Tecumseh/tmain.html


----------



## dhoey33 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thank you for your help I had tried sears website before and didn't like their parts list too much, it isn't very clear and doesn't show individual breakdowns, but this website really helped http://www.outdoordistributors.com/Tecumseh/tmain.html


----------

